# November 13' MOTM Vote Poll



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*We have 6 members nominated for Member of the Month
Its up to you to decide who deserves November's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the **Bad News Racing** website.


Polls will end on November 30th at 11:59 EST
*

*Jblackburn
trevor_geiger
brian V
sciphi
XtremeRevolution
Sunline Fan*​


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted! Let's pile on the votes guys!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vote or Sonic bans you

harhar


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. This and COTM was a little dead this month. LETS PICK IT UP CRUZERS!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Whoops, I made the title of the thread vote poll instead of vote thread.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Try a Little Hot Chocolate after Smurfbòarding !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Whoops, I made the title of the thread vote poll instead of vote thread.


Which poll do I vote for?

Silly smurf grammar is for adults! 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I am an adult!! ._.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Whom likes Smurfboarding , Cruzen Mods , and Long Drives across the country !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Whoops, I made the title of the thread vote poll instead of vote thread.


Shouldn't the year be '13 not 13'? Just sayin'


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is not the year man that is how many people manage to show up to VOTE !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe we can catch a few more ​VOTES !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We could really appreciate some more VOTES !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To all of the newbies and fresh faces , Give us your ​VOTE .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Night bump!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you haven't Voted yet ,You get a chance to cast yer VOTE . NOW !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My vote is in.

Now leave me alone.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is the last day to get yer VOTE in .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Howdy J, we tied for last place!

Someone has to.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah and that new Goofer Ball Trevor Geiger pulled ahead for the win .
We'll get em next time , Huh ......


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats Trevor! And Congrats to all!


----------

